# puppy sometimes stops during heel



## mayastig (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a 7 month GSD i just got back from the trainer. When i give the command "heel" he follows me but there are times when he stops dead in his tracks and looks at me, like he doesnt want to move an inch.

what should i do? give the command heel and tug him by my side? I am using a choke collar when i train him.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

First~ How long was this young dog with the trainer? And what did the trainer teach you to do?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Did the trainer also work with you? How far do you heel before he stops?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe he's waiting for a reward? He's still a baby.


----------



## mayastig (Jun 4, 2010)

trainer worked with gunther (my gsd) for 3 weeks. commands were transferred to me and we worked on heel, sit, stay, down, come together. gunther was following me during the transition. at home i tried continuing the training to bond with him and there are some instances were he just freezes and doesnt want to move on a heel command... an example:

were walking one direction, i stop, pivot and turn 180 to go in the opposite direction. he will pivot with me and walk a few feet then stop.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Isn't 7 months that "stuborn" period where they start testing you? 

When he stops, I would use a happy voice to encourage forward movement. I'm a big advocate of happy training time. My dogs tend to shut down if I'm too quiet and military-like. They start to worry that something is wrong. Since I don't know your dog's personality, its hard to say.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My trainer uses a great deal of body language when working a dog. I suspect that your pup is seeing something you're doing and following through with a reaction. Like swinging your arm and your pup sees that as a finish or something and he is confused. 

If I have Hondo at a heel/sit, and I lead off with my left foot he is to heel. If I lead with my right foot, he is to remain sitting and is now at the stay. 

Call your trainer - I bet it has something to do with your body langauge.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

BlackPuppy said:


> Isn't 7 months that "stuborn" period where they start testing you?
> 
> When he stops, I would use a happy voice to encourage forward movement. I'm a big advocate of happy training time. My dogs tend to shut down if I'm too quiet and military-like. They start to worry that something is wrong. Since I don't know your dog's personality, its hard to say.


 There are also fear stages that the puppy may go through when things that are familiar and comfortable may all of a sudden cause him stress. Keep your training periods shorts and if he is hesitant, maybe consider stepping back, doing something he will do and ending the session. He is young still. You want to be aware of the various development stages at this point and learn to blend your training with some of these.
Is it possible there may be some kind of distraction where you are practicing your heeling that can be catching his attention as you make those turns. 
Make sure to keep it positive and fun as you teach these exercises and always try to end on a positive and successful exercise.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> trainer worked with gunther (my gsd) for 3 weeks.


Just out of curiosity.... what type of methods were used in teaching the commands?

Heeling is something that takes a long time to really master.. It can also be a command that is not so much fun for a lot of dogs..


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I would step back a step and not work him untill he stops. When you make the turn reward him an play with him. Next time make the turn and go a couple steps then play. He will learn that the play time is coming, you can stretch it out slowly but i always like to build and then reward. Good luck


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Many dogs that age and younger will do that. They are either distracted or by what you described, asserting a little of their own teenage rebellion. When that happens, don't tug or keep repeating the heal command. Be very patient and just stop with him. Keep a loose leash and stand there with zero eye contact, facing in the direction you were heading. Just stand there, no verbal, no coaxing, no pulling. He will get bored with a repetition of that and eventually, if not soon, learn that the stopping behavior gets him, well, nowhere. He may be seeking all the extra attention he gets having you try to move him. Stop, relax, take a deep breath or two and he'll come around.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

One other walking tip that may or may not be a problem for you. If they break heal by trying to get ahead of you (pulling), make a very short leash and hold your leash hand and arm back behind you as far as you can and hold it with all your might. Then sloooow way down, to even almost a slow motion walk. When he releases the pressure and starts to get into heal (because he will naturally not want to walk that darn slowly), you can start walking at a more normal pace and try to walk with a loose leash. Keep repeating until he stops going ahead of you. This way he is not PULLING you anymore, you are HOLDING him back. Seems like a small difference, but it keeps the dog in "follow" mode and there isn't a perceived tug of war. This technique has always worked really well for me.


----------



## mayastig (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for all your inputs!

i took gunther for another walk/short training period this afternoon. i noticed when we get to a new part of a street we have never gone through before, he will slow his walk ang begin his "stop" position. after playing with him to ease things around, he would continue to walk. if we go back the other direction (which we came through), it looks like he has no hesitations and just walks.

seems like he was just scared perhaps of his surroundings?


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

My advice FWIW.

1. Get rid of the choke chain and buy a prong collar.
2. Spend more time bonding with him, buy a ball on a rope and use it as a special toy just for you and him to play with. Don't leave it laying about when your out. When you go for a walk make him aware that the ball is in your pocket.
3. If he knows the heel command and is choosing to ignore it, correct him. A swift pull on the prong collar with the word Heel in a stern sharp voice should bring it home who is the boss and who isn't.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

mayastig said:


> thanks for all your inputs!
> 
> i took gunther for another walk/short training period this afternoon. i noticed when we get to a new part of a street we have never gone through before, he will slow his walk ang begin his "stop" position.
> seems like he was just scared perhaps of his surroundings?


Because you have took him out of his comfort zone and into the unknown, sounds like a dog that is a bit unsure of himself and surroundings at the moment, like I said above do a lot more bonding with him so he trusts you and wont question where you are taking him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

work your dog in the area where he
seems hesitant. make the sessions short.
give lots of praise and treats.

my dog froze in certain areas. sometimes when
my dog froze i would avoid that area
for a few days and then go back to
it for more training.



mayastig said:


> thanks for all your inputs!
> 
> i took gunther for another walk/short training period this afternoon. i noticed when we get to a new part of a street we have never gone through before, he will slow his walk ang begin his "stop" position. after playing with him to ease things around, he would continue to walk. if we go back the other direction (which we came through), it looks like he has no hesitations and just walks.
> 
> seems like he was just scared perhaps of his surroundings?


----------

